
Kubernetes Is Hard - kiyanwang
https://itnext.io/kubernetes-is-hard-190f1d0c6d36
======
fk6aaa545c
It's great people are finally starting to talk about the real experience
running k8s however this article only lightly touched on the problems. When
you see deployments when downscaling is not allowed because the code can't
handle it somewhere and no one is sure where, when you see deployments with no
thought on security updates.. yeah kubernetes is hard to get right.

It's also true many companies go this way not to solve a real problem but to
jump the bandwagon.

